
Why Apple’s 3D Touch failed miserably? - whoisjuan
https://hackernoon.com/why-apples-3d-touch-failed-miserably-72545b608ad
======
joezydeco
Any solid UI/UX talks about "affordances". Don Norman's book explains it well:

[http://www.ethanhein.com/wp/2017/affordances-and-
constraints...](http://www.ethanhein.com/wp/2017/affordances-and-constraints/)

3D Touch offered _zero_ affordances to the user.

